# 7mm stw vs 300 win mag



## 35cc

Gonna get a new gun but can't make up my mind anyone shot or own one of these before any input will help


----------



## artys_only

*300 win*

300 win hands down ! Easy to buy ammo better ballistics with the 30 cal . If you hand load 7Mm STW is an option you can shoot 140 - 230 grain bullets with the 300 win . Just my .02 milage my differ .......


----------



## CHARLIE

artys only

Someone told me you wore out your Michelin tires driving to and from your rifle target.


----------



## artys_only

*I walk most of the time .*

they did not ware out from driving , I had Woodpecker problems , so I used my truck for bait and shot them at 6oo yards :walkingsm


----------



## unc_jaws23

*Big Difference in ...*

Price and availability of ammo too!!!


----------



## CHARLIE

Artys only

You n eed a bigger gun those peckers are bad ***.


----------



## Buckskin

*Both are great*

I have 2 STW's, great round in my opinion; but could not enjoy shooting
if I didn't reload. Like a 7 mag on steroids.


----------



## prarie dog

artys only said:


> 300 win hands down ! Easy to buy ammo better ballistics with the 30 cal . If you hand load 7Mm STW is an option you can shoot 140 - 230 grain bullets with the 300 win . Just my .02 milage my differ .......


 I buy everything you said in this comment except the part about better ballistics. Would you mind explaining how the 300 win mag is even equal to the 7 STW?


----------



## RB II

prarie dog said:


> I buy everything you said in this comment except the part about better ballistics. Would you mind explaining how the 300 win mag is even equal to the 7 STW?


I have the same question. The .284 180 Berger VLD Hunting has 6.59 BC. The resulting long range kinetic energy is also very high.


----------



## mrsh978

HydraSports said:


> I have the same question. The .284 180 Berger VLD Hunting has 6.59 BC. The resulting long range kinetic energy is also very high.


The simple reality is 99% of people cannot handle magnums - plus , undÃ¨r the "pressure" of hunting situations 99.9% of shooters fail -ESPeCiALLy at long range attempts . 7stw are too violent on recoil and too expensive to shoot.


----------



## artys_only

artys only said:


> 300 win hands down ! Easy to buy ammo better ballistics with the 30 cal . If you hand load 7Mm STW is an option you can shoot 140 - 230 grain bullets with the 300 win . Just my .02 milage my differ .......


This was my mistake 7mm STW has better ballistics , I prefer the win mag for versatility of how you can load for it , STW brass is hard to find and so is amno , if you hand load no problemo ðŸ˜


----------



## mrsh978

Or you can ask why it(7stw) has not established itself in the market .....


----------



## RB II

mrsh978 said:


> The simple reality is 99% of people cannot handle magnums - plus , undÃ¨r the "pressure" of hunting situations 99.9% of shooters fail -ESPeCiALLy at long range attempts . 7stw are too violent on recoil and too expensive to shoot.


So now we are talking about the shooters ability? I thought we were talking about a rifle.

Muzzle brake and reloading make the STW recoil and cost to shoot a non issue...........if you are going to shoot magnum ammo. If you just want to shoot cheap with no recoil, get a .223 because the 300 win mag is just a fraction of an inch behind the STW in recoil and cost to shoot.


----------



## prarie dog

mrsh978 said:


> Or you can ask why it(7stw) has not established itself in the market .....


 There's a lot of reasons the 300 is established and the 7STW isn't. It would require a book to cover all of them but it's sufficient to say that many, perhaps most American men have and like 30 calibers. There are many reasons for this, some economic, some cultural, some from military and familial training. Facts have little to do with it.

I'm not a fan of the STW line of cartridges because they are way overbore. After fighting the good ol' carbon ring on some 7 Remington mags years ago I decided to own stuff that had more conservative case capacities. I've often thought the belted magnum cartridges were ALWAYS a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## solaction

Here's a very good page to check out if your thinking about an STW. http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f126/


----------



## mrsh978

HydraSports said:


> So now we are talking about the shooters ability? I thought we were talking about a rifle.
> 
> Muzzle brake and reloading make the STW recoil and cost to shoot a non issue...........if you are going to shoot magnum ammo. If you just want to shoot cheap with no recoil, get a .223 because the 300 win mag is just a fraction of an inch behind the STW in recoil and cost to shoot.


If the can't handle rifles recoil - the "best " rifle becomes just another rifle - if you need a brake , then you can't handle that particular rifle . Come shoot my 416 off the bench .... I dare you


----------



## mrsh978

HydraSports said:


> So now we are talking about the shooters ability? I thought we were talking about a rifle.
> 
> Muzzle brake and reloading make the STW recoil and cost to shoot a non issue...........if you are going to shoot magnum ammo. If you just want to shoot cheap with no recoil, get a .223 because the 300 win mag is just a fraction of an inch behind the STW in recoil and cost to shoot.


If the can't handle rifles recoil - the "best " rifle becomes just another rifle - if you need a brake , then you can't handle that particular rifle . Come shoot my 416 off the bench .... I dare you


----------



## RB II

mrsh978 said:


> If the can't handle rifles recoil - the "best " rifle becomes just another rifle - if you need a brake , then you can't handle that particular rifle . Come shoot my 416 off the bench .... I dare you


I disagree. A brake is just another tool. I also employ a suppressor when it works.

BTW, I am not a fan of huge recoil but I will beat you with your own rifle. It's what i do. When I gamble, I prefer to shoot offhand, just so you know.


----------



## RB II

mrsh978 said:


> If the can't handle rifles recoil - the "best " rifle becomes just another rifle - if you need a brake , then you can't handle that particular rifle . Come shoot my 416 off the bench .... I dare you


I disagree. A brake is just another tool.

BTW, I am not a fan of huge recoil but I will beat you with your own rifle. It's what i do. When I gamble, I prefer to shoot offhand, just so you know.

Or we can shoot pistols. Or skeet. Or sporting clays. I am good with any or all of that.
.......I dare you.


----------



## Superman70

Since when does price and efficiency matter when you want a new rifle. The fact that you know what the stw is shows that you like rifles and probably good ones. I have 4 300 mags of different makes 2 223 1 22 250 243 308 4 270 and a 280 Ackley and 7 rem mag. I could do it all with the 300 weather by or the Lazzeroni War bird. But that's boring. Go 7 stw. Or the new 26 nosler.


----------



## mrsh978

Like I said - shoot my 416 of the bench - your 3rd shot won't be near the other too - it's too much for anyone and flinching comes into play . Bach to stw vs win- the 30 cal is more universal for 99.9 % of the hunting comminity .


----------



## okmajek

7mm stw , best round of the two...I buy 160 gr. Bonded federal with a 3100 mv. And it stacks
them at 300yd. I've shot lots of different rounds through it and it likes those
the best. I buy at carter's country if I'm in a pinch, or just get em online. ..
I'm no expert but I've been mule deer hunting for years and some of the guys I hunt with have both and that's their choice hands down. .. just my 2 cents.....
I shoot a 700 sendero heavy fluted with a brake... BTW


----------



## dbarham

okmajek said:


> 7mm stw , best round of the two...I buy 160 gr. Bonded federal with a 3100 mv. And it stacks
> them at 300yd. I've shot lots of different rounds through it and it likes those
> the best. I buy at carter's country if I'm in a pinch, or just get em online. ..
> I'm no expert but I've been mule deer hunting for years and some of the guys I hunt with have both and that's their choice hands down. .. just my 2 cents.....
> I shoot a 700 sendero heavy fluted with a brake... BTW


You done got fancy!


----------



## okmajek

dbarham said:


> You done got fancy!


Yep its Purdy too... ain't shot a deer with anything other than one other rifle I've got in
Almost 12 years.. it's a bad sum beech.. Bubba


----------



## dbarham

I bet


----------



## 35cc

I settled it I bought both ruger no 1 ...o.e is 7mm stw other is a 300 my problem is solved


----------



## spurgersalty

Good deal. Thought I was gonna have to pull out a "double dog" dare there for a second


----------



## artys_only

*Buying guns*

When ever you buy guns it a good deal ! Remember to man that dies with the most toys wins :rotfl:


----------



## July Johnson

Superman70 said:


> Since when does price and efficiency matter when you want a new rifle. The fact that you know what the stw is shows that you like rifles and probably good ones. I have 4 300 mags of different makes 2 223 1 22 250 243 308 4 270 and a 280 Ackley and 7 rem mag. I could do it all with the 300 weather by or the Lazzeroni War bird. But that's boring. Go 7 stw. Or the new 26 nosler.


I love the Lazzeroni rounds i have the warbird and a patriot.I have a Dakota arms in 300 and it shoots pretty good im looking to get a Cooper in 7stw.


----------



## Bottomsup

OMG does it really matter? What the hell are you trying to kill?


----------



## spurgersalty

Bottomsup said:


> OMG does it really matter? What the hell are you trying to kill?


A kudu, in Africa, from the east coast of N America....just throwing up possibilities.
"OMG" you sound like my 16 year old daughter, by the way.


----------



## mrsh978

I built the 416 for Africa - also knowing that nilgai would be the targets before and after the capes received their medicine - have shot over 50 bulls with it


----------



## Superman70

I understand about the stw. There is an article in Rifle or Hand loader talking about the stw being the perfect loaner rifle for outfitters and guides. My bucket list of rifles. Still includes a 6.5 or 7 stew and a 500 Jeffrey and a 22-250 Ackley or a 22 cheetah.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

They are both great. 300 win mag is much easier to get ammo for. The 300 is better ballistically with readily available ammo. One could load high BC bullets for the stw but you won't find anything like on the shelf at Academy...


----------



## Bottomsup

spurgersalty said:


> A kudu, in Africa, from the east coast of N America....just throwing up possibilities.
> "OMG" you sound like my 16 year old daughter, by the way.


You sound like a Kindergartner arguing over which color is prettier. Like I said does it matter.


----------



## pg542




----------



## Superman70

Like I already said; when I buy a rifle I want fast or efficient. Just like like buying trucks. You don't get both in the same package. If you only want one gun for everything buy a 375 H&H. That way you can hunt from Africa to Alabama and Alaska to Argentina. But that's boring.


----------

